

Facebook users say yes to changes - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8016532.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
As I understand it the title - quoted directly from the BBC - is misleading.
The changes voted for are those that "return" control of content to users. The
changes originally imposed by Facbook took that control away from them. Either
the BBC is being breathtakingly ignorant of what the fuss was about, or
deliberately misleading in its construction of its headline.

Either way, allegedly the voting is being audited externally. Can we trust
them?

